# my Mini collection, sorta pic heavy



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 24, 2006)

it's so small =( mind you i'm missing 3 eyeshadows and a lipgloss.

MAC Eyes







MAC Lips, i havent seen many dual glosses on here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they last so long lol






my entire MAC collection so far






Non MAC make up, I have alot more make up than this, these are just my favourites

Eyes






Lips


----------



## luminious (Apr 24, 2006)

whats the britney spears gloss like?


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 24, 2006)

You're off to a good start - Sweet Lust was my first MAC e/s and the only one I had for a really long time. <3 it!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_whats the britney spears gloss like?_

 
It's lovely to use, the taste is quite sweet as well in my opinion, it smells like candyfloss lol. It's worth buying for sure, it came with a giftset with her perfume but it might be available to buy on its own in the states (where i got it from) but not sure bout anywhere else though.


Sweet Lust is really pretty to wear <3


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Rimmel Jelly Gloss is awesome!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

Looking at your stash reminded me that I have a Sweet Lust e/s in my collection! In a pre-made quad. I like your gloss collection!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 29, 2006)

thank you mspixieears

i realised im missing Amber Lights as one of my eyeshadows

have anyone got dual MAC gloss? they stayed on for like 6 hours and thats me trying to take it off lmao


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Apr 30, 2006)

Just added 3 MAC pigment samples to my collection 

L-R - Gold, Rose, Violet


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

gorgeous collection everything sso bright and lovely


----------

